# Thread Algae



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2009)

Hi guys,

I have lots of this algae all over my tank and just wondering how to get rid of it??
Seems to be more common in high flow areas of the tank.

I do have 4500lph turnover in my Rio 125 which is about 36X turnover, but 1600 of that is filters.

I dose full EI using JamesC all in one solution and not dosing anything else at present.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Mar 2009)

Got pictures Paulo? Can't tell whether it's hair, stag or spyro when people use the word "thread". Is it real long? How much light ya got?

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Got pictures Paulo? Can't tell whether it's hair, stag or spyro when people use the word "thread". Is it real long? How much light ya got?
> 
> Cheers,



Its this stuff Clive (photo not of my tank):







Thanks


----------



## Superman (31 Mar 2009)

I might be wrong, only an idea...

There must be a point at which the ferts and co2 is going so quickly over the leaf that the contact time with the cells in the leaf is so small that it hinders growth? 

I have algae on plants and wood only where there is the highest flow. I think the algae is on the wood due to the fact of the plants in the flow passing the algae onto it.


----------



## Tony Swinney (31 Mar 2009)

I think I've got a similar prob to Paulo - "hair algae" (mines black) on vallis and bolbitis, but only where its in high flow ?

I'll get some pics posted up tomorrow, with more info.

Edit: Now that I've seen Paulos pic, mine is definitely a different type of algae, so I'll post pics tomorrow in a new thread

Tony


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Mar 2009)

Yeah, that kind of looks like a variety of hair, which means it's CO2 related. What Clark says is a very real possibility in that very high localized velocity can reduce the CO2 uptake. Excel/Easycarbo with light reduction ought to resolve it short term, but long term you may have to experiment with flow redistribution such as possibly trying (gasp) spraybars.  

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that kind of looks like a variety of hair, which means it's CO2 related. What Clark says is a very real possibility in that very high localized velocity can reduce the CO2 uptake. Excel/Easycarbo with light reduction ought to resolve it short term, but long term you may have to experiment with flow redistribution such as possibly trying (gasp) spraybars.
> Cheers,



I am not sure if its CO2 related, if it is then I can't pump anymore into the tank, if I turn the CO2 up just a little more the fish start gasping at the surface, so its at the max level the fish can take it. 

Maybe I will have to start dosing EasyCarbo again, I stopped dosing it since it was having a bad affect on the Bolbits, or just get rid of the fish! lol

I am running 144w of light over this tank, maybe I should reduce that a little, or reduce the burst period when all 6 24w tubes are on.


----------



## Themuleous (1 Apr 2009)

Interesting thread this, whilst I dont have a hair algae problem I do have 18X turnover mostly from my 3000lph powerhead.  It seems that high flow rates might actually work against us to a certain extent and that more flow isn't necessarily a good thing?  I also have very high CO2 as I removed the fish and shrimp and whacked it right up.

I cant see the photo unfortunately, do you have shrimp there there? I find they love green thread algae.

Sam

EDIT - this thread would seem to suggest not, however.

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5417


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I cant see the photo unfortunately, do you have shrimp there there? I find they love green thread algae.


Its not green algae and the shrimp in there won't touch it, although I only have a couple of amanos and a few cherries in there now, the Bosemani make a meal of them. I have re-upped the photo of the algae.


----------



## JamesC (1 Apr 2009)

If it's not green then that probably rules out spirogyra. Most likely going to be rhizoclonium.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

JamesC said:
			
		

> If it's not green then that probably rules out spirogyra. Most likely going to be rhizoclonium.
> James


Its more white than green and grows in single long threads.


----------



## JamesM (1 Apr 2009)

Oooooh, I'd love to find out what algae this is, and how to get rid of it.. I had it in the final weeks of Evolution - in a high flow rate area too...


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am not sure if its CO2 related, if it is then I can't pump anymore into the tank, if I turn the CO2 up just a little more the fish start gasping at the surface, so its at the max level the fish can take it.
> 
> Maybe I will have to start dosing EasyCarbo again, I stopped dosing it since it was having a bad affect on the Bolbits, or just get rid of the fish! lol
> 
> I am running 144w of light over this tank, maybe I should reduce that a little, or reduce the burst period when all 6 24w tubes are on.


Errr..Paulo a peak energy input of 5wpg could easily mean that the required CO2 input level for that plant is higher than the fauna can tolerate. If you want to test this then get rid of the critters and crank up the CO2. While Excel supplements the CO2 it also kills the algae so that even if the algae disappears you really won't know for certain what the required CO2 level is. Alternatively, ease up off the accelerator and cut the lighting below supernova levels.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Errr..Paulo a peak energy input of 5wpg could easily mean that the required CO2 input level for that plant is higher than the fauna can tolerate. If you want to test this then get rid of the critters and crank up the CO2. While Excel supplements the CO2 it also kills the algae so that even if the algae disappears you really won't know for certain what the required CO2 level is. Alternatively, ease up off the accelerator and cut the lighting below supernova levels.
> Cheers,


Since I don't have an alternative place for the fish I am going to play with the numbers of hours my lighting is on and report back to see if that makes a difference. Maybe only have a peak of 2-3 hours at 6 tubes and the at just 4, from a total of 8 hours. I might start dosing EasyCarbo again and see if it improves things also, but as you say the later won't prove if it was CO2 or not. Many thanks Clive


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

According to Dusko:



> Thread Algae grows on leaf edges as a single, up to 30cm long, thread. It is easily removed by twirling a tooth-brush around it. Excess iron is a possible reason. It is good to use ground iron fertilisers since this algae uptakes the iron from the water. Healthy plants will out-compete this algae. It is known that algae eaters like SAE and Caridina japonica will consume it, as well as Barbs. Thread algae is very likely to appear together with the Hair algae.
> Observations;
> My SAEs, American Flag-fish, Neritina Zebra snails, Red Cherry shrimps, Otos don't show any interest in eating this sort of algae.



Excess Iron? from the Trace I guess? could it be?


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Apr 2009)

I've always had mega-excess Fe and have never seen this symptom as a result. However, approximately 3 nanoseconds after my CO2 falters under high lighting I do get this. In my experience, increasing the CO2 and/or flow has had a 100% correlation with it's disappearance, so in my case I'm of the opinion that this couldn't be.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> I've always had mega-excess Fe and have never seen this symptom as a result. However, approximately 3 nanoseconds after my CO2 falters under high lighting I do get this. In my experience, increasing the CO2 and/or flow has had a 100% correlation with it's disappearance, so in my case I'm of the opinion that this couldn't be.
> Cheers,


Looks like I will have to get rid of the fish if I want to test all theories, but since its not possible at present I will reduce light and maybe add EC, if it goes away I can always do a test if I managed to place the fish elsewhere. Bosemani Rainbows are very sensitive to high CO2 levels, when they strugle all the other fish seem alright.


----------



## Fred Dulley (1 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Believe it or not, I was going to suggest this   
Good luck Paulo.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2009)

Just a quick update, I lowered my lighting to 4x24w T5 and they are now on for 6.5 hours.
I have also dosed EasyCarbo a few times and have noticed a big reduction in this algae.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (9 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just a quick update, I lowered my lighting to 4x24w T5 and they are now on for 6.5 hours.
> I have also dosed EasyCarbo a few times and have noticed a big reduction in this algae.



Thats very helpful to know, as i have a similar problem.

I have 2 39w t5 and 1 38w t8 lamp All on at 10am, off at 2pm, back on at 4pm off at 10pm.

Co2 comes on at 9am and goes off at 9pm. Drop checker a lime green colour.

  Dosing James all in one too.


I think maybe i need too change my lighting schedule, any suggestions?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2009)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> Thats very helpful to know, as i have a similar problem.
> I have 2 39w t5 and 1 38w t8 lamp All on at 10am, off at 2pm, back on at 4pm off at 10pm.
> Co2 comes on at 9am and goes off at 9pm. Drop checker a lime green colour.
> Dosing James all in one too.
> I think maybe i need too change my lighting schedule, any suggestions?


Don't see why you stop the lights and then start again, would be better a continous period just a couple of hours shorter, also you don't mention how big the tank is.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (9 Apr 2009)

The Tank is a 4ft 240 litres, i was thinking an 8 hour peroid maybe to start off with and see how things go.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2009)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> The Tank is a 4ft 240 litres, i was thinking an 8 hour peroid maybe to start off with and see how things go.
> Cheers Gordon.


Has long you keep that CO2 up and you dosing appropiatly for the tank size and ensure there is good flow all around then 8 hours should be more than enough. If you start seeing deficiencies up your dosing.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (9 Apr 2009)

Thank you for your advice much appreciated

 Flow should not be a problem, i have an Eheim compact plus pump rated at 2000 litres per hour, then my Eheim external 2026.  Both returns are plumbed into a spray bar along the back of the tank.

I will reset the lighting timer and co2 timer tomorrow and see how things go.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2009)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> I will reset the lighting timer and co2 timer tomorrow and see how things go.


Set the CO2 to come on 2 hours before the lights come on and can go off at least 3 hours before lights out. You welcome


----------

